# معنى اسم............ متي



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مامعنى اسم متي؟؟؟
الصراحة الكثير لايعرف معنى اسم متي  او ماكنسمع احد بيه  وكان شيخ ايمه متي وديره موجود بالعراق  
القديس متى الإنجيلي بالعبرية " ??? ماتاي" ومعناه عطية الله و بالإنكليزية Matthew ويعرف أيضا باسم لاوي


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو
شكراااااااا للتفسير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## viviane tarek (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*المعلومة دى جديدة
شكرا" متيكو
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## جيلان (3 يناير 2009)

*طب ايه رأيكوا كل واحد يكتب معنى اسمه او معنى اسم يعرفه 
انا عن نفسى مش عارفة معنى اسمى بس حد قلى غزال هههههههههه
الى يعرف يقلى بقى*


----------



## متيكو (3 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *طب ايه رأيكوا كل واحد يكتب معنى اسمه او معنى اسم يعرفه
> انا عن نفسى مش عارفة معنى اسمى بس حد قلى غزال هههههههههه
> الى يعرف يقلى بقى*



 شكرا عالمرور الحلو جيلان والله انا ما اعرف شاقلكي بس حعمل جهدي اطلع معنى اسمك تتدللين


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا متيكو على المعلومة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا متيكو على التفسير 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## zama (7 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا على المعلومة الحلوة اوى دى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 يناير 2009)

شكراًلك
أسمح لى ان أتوسع فيما قدمته
من عدة مراجع(قواميس يونانية ومراجع موحودة فى برنامج الايسورد وهى متاحة هنا باللمنتدى فى برامج الايسورد)​ 

متى-*
Matthew
Ματθαῖος
Matthaios
mat-thah'-yos
Thayer Definition:
Matthew = "gift of Jehovah"
1) son of Alphaeus, one of the 12 disciples
الاسم العبري ((مثتيا )) الذي معناه ((عطية يهوه)) وهواحد الاثني عشر رسولاً وكاتب الانجيل المنسوب إليه وسمي ايضاً لاوي ابن حلفى (مر 2: 14 ولو 5: 27 و 29). وكان في الأصل جابياً في كفر ناحوم، ودعي من موضع وظيفته. وكانت وظيفة الجباية محتقرة بين اليهود إلا أنها افادت متى خبرة بمعرفتة الاشغال. ولم يذكر شيء من اتعابه في العهد الجديد غلا أنه كان من جملة الذين اجتمعوا في العلية بعد صعود المسيح (اع 1: 13).​ى والاسم في العبرية معناه "عطية من يهوه"، وكان عشاراً أي جابي ضرائب في مدينة كفرناحوم، ولعله كان من مسئولياته تحصيل الضرائب من صائدي الأسماك (من بطرس وأمثاله). ويسجل هو بنفسه كيفية دعوة الرب يسوع له ليكون تلميذاً له، فيقول: "وفيما يسوع مجتازاً من هناك، رأى إنساناً جالساً عند مكان الجباية اسمه متى، فقال له: "اتبعني. فقام وتبعه" (مت 9: 9). وهكذا أصبح متى أحد الاثنى عشر رسولاً (مت 10: 2و 3). وهو الذي كتب "الإنجيل حسب متي"، أول سفر من أسفار العهد الجديد. وتذكر الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى أن دعوة الرب لمتى، حدثت بعد شفاء الرجل المفلوج الذي قدموه للرب مطروحاً على فراش، حين أعلن الرب يسوع "أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً علي الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا". وقد أقام له متى وليمة في بيته، دعا إليها الكثيرين من العشارين والخطاة، إدراكاً منه بأنهم محتاجون مثله إلي الإتيان إلي الرب المخلص، وقد جعل هذا الكتبة والفريسيين يتذمرون ويقولون لتلاميذه: "لماذا يأكل معلمكم مع العشارين والخطاة؟ فلما سمع يسوع قال لهم: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلي طبيب بل المرضى. فاذهبوا وتعلموا ما هو: إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة لأني لم آت لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاه إلي التوبة" (مت 9: 1- 13، مرقس 2: 1- 17، لو 5: 17- 32). وكانت استجابه متي لدعوة الرب يسوع استجابة فورية حازمة، ضحي فيها بوظيفته التي كان لها شأنها (لو 5: 28). ويذكر كل من مرقس ولوقا أن هذا العشار كان اسمه "لاوي" (بدلاً من "متي" - مت 9: 9). ويقول مرقس ولوقا إن الوليمة كانت في بيت متي (مرقس 2: 15، لو 5: 29)، أما متي فيقول: "وبينما هو متكيء في البيت" (مت 9: 10) في إشارة إلي بيته هو. وفي القوائم الثلاث بأسماء التلاميذ الاثني عشر (مت 10: 2- 4، مرقس 3: 16- 19، لو 6: 14- 16)، يذكر اسم "متي"، ولكن متي نفسه يقول: "متي العشار"، فهو يريد أن يشيد بنعمه الله التي دعته من هذا العمل البغيض عند الشعب، ليكون رسولاً للرب ينادي بالخلاص للعالم. ويقول مرقس إن اسمه "لاوي بن حلفي" (مرقس 2: 14)، وتذكر الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولي أنه كان بين التلاميذ الاثني عشر، تلميذ آخر اسمه "يعقوب بن حلفي" (مت 10: 3، مرقس 3: 18، لو 6: 15)، فهل كان "لاوي بن حلفي" أخاً ليعقوب بن حلفي؟ الأرجح أنهما لم يكونا أخوين، إذ لا يذكر أحد من البشيرين ذلك صراحة، كما هو الحال في حالتي بطرس واندراوس، ويعقوب ويوحنا ابني زبدي. ويذكر متي اسمه في قائمة الرسل ثامناً في الترتيب، بعد بطرس واندراوس، ويعقوب ويوحنا، وفيلبس وبرثلماوس وتوما (مت 10: 1- 4)، أما مرقس ولوقا فيذكر أنه سابعاً في الترتيب بين برثلماوس وتوما (مر 3: 18، لو 6: 15). وكما رأينا، كانت تلبية الرب يسوع لدعوة متي له إلي بيته مع عدد كبير من العشارين والخطاة، سبب تذمر الكتبه والفريسيين، ويسجل متي أقوال الرب يسوع وأمثاله التي تكشف رياء الكتبة والفريسيين ونفاقهم (مت 23: 1- 37). ومن الأغراض الواضحة في إنجيل متي، إثبات أن يسوع الناصري هو مسيا نبوات العهد القديم، فكثيراً ما يستشهد بهذه النبوات، وأن كلمة الله معلنة لليهود وللأمم. وقد استخدم الروح القدس البشير متي في كتابة هذا الإنجيل الذي يعد وثيقة من أثمن الوثائق المسيحية
*


----------



## متيكو (7 يناير 2009)

nageh قال:


> شكراًلك
> أسمح لى ان أتوسع فيما قدمته
> من عدة مراجع(قواميس يونانية ومراجع موحودة فى برنامج الايسورد وهى متاحة هنا باللمنتدى فى برامج الايسورد)​
> 
> ...



شكرا كثثثثثثثثثير عالمعلومات التكميلية شكرا كثير حبيبي


----------



## السياف العراقي (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## ميسو العسل (2 مايو 2009)

اسم كلش حلوووووووووووو واحبه كثيررررررررر لان هو اسم حبيبي


----------



## متيكو (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا عالرد ميسو رد حلو مثلك


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا متيكو
على المعلومة الجميلة
وشكرا ناجح على اضافتك الرائعة
ودمتم بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *طب ايه رأيكوا كل واحد يكتب معنى اسمه او معنى اسم يعرفه
> انا عن نفسى مش عارفة معنى اسمى بس حد قلى غزال هههههههههه
> الى يعرف يقلى بقى*



معنى اسم جيلان
مثنى جيل 
واى خدمة
​


----------



## ميسو العسل (13 مايو 2009)

هذا الدير اني رايحتله ودير كلش حلوووووووو.......والاسم كلش يعجبني ......شكرا لك


----------

